# Do  you like Summer?



## liaconn (4 Jul 2011)

I've just seen a discussion on another forum and am amazed at the number of people who cant wait for Summer to be over and Winter to begin. Personally I love Autumn and early/mid winter but thought I was very much in the minority.


----------



## Teatime (4 Jul 2011)

I love all the seasons for different reasons but summer has the light in the evenings which makes it my favourite. The last 2 winters were amazing but you could only avail of the beauty at weekends and at Christmas. Autumn is nice too with the colours and harvests and Halloween.


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Jul 2011)

I like all the seasons for different reasons also. I really like autumn. I love the tree colours and seeing all the seeds and fruit on the trees. 

The only thing that gets me down are prolonged periods of rain in winter. I find it depressing.


----------



## Ceepee (4 Jul 2011)

Spring is my favourite.  My favourite flowers come out in Spring, and I know my birthday is coming soon.


----------



## thedaras (4 Jul 2011)

If there was a "Real" summer here,I might like it!

However a lot of the time,the evenings are quite dark ,the weather is just so unpredictable that you cant plan for anything outdoors.Its not like you can sit in your back garden as per a real summer..


So Im with the winter voters!,At least we know where we stand,it will be cold/wet/windy (oh wait that's summer here too! (lol )..

I love winter, especially when the kids get home from school and its just getting dark and the dinner is cooking and the fire is lighting..bliss..


----------



## horusd (5 Jul 2011)

I  love the light, but  as a amateur gardener, it's work work work. But mostly the weather is muck this yr, so I find it annoying, just because we expect it to be somehwat nice and it's not. Our expectations of winter and other seasons are generally much lower, so that's probably part of the reason we don't mind them or even can be pleasantly surprised by a nice day here and there.


----------



## One (5 Jul 2011)

Summer is definitely my favourite season. I love the long days.


----------



## SoylentGreen (5 Jul 2011)

I love the long days of summer. I hate the short days of winter. I love dressing lightly and casually in summer. I hate central heating and still having to put on extra clothes in the winter. I love my flowers and vegetables growing in the summer. I don't like the trees without leaves in winter.
Having said that. I hate when the days are too hot, I like them a bit cloudy. I hate driving in the heat. I hate the flies/bluebottles of summer.
If I could manage it I would spend half the year in Ireland during the summer and half the year in the Southern Hemisphere in a place with weather similar to Irelands summer.


----------



## Niall M (5 Jul 2011)

Love summer, i refuse to wear jeans and socks for the summer. its shorts and flip flops for me...........


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Jul 2011)

> Love summer, i refuse to wear jeans and socks for the summer. its shorts and flip flops for me...........



Where exactly is it that you spend summer???? It sure ain't round my neck of the woods!


----------



## PaddyW (5 Jul 2011)

I love the summer. Being able to get up and it being bright out side makes a huge difference.


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Jul 2011)

Apart from the possible SAD aspects (Season Affective Disorder), I find that long bright days put me in good form, bit of sunshine is an added bonus. Loads of energy and motivation to work in office during the day and then get out in the evening with t'lads (kids), or for sport or outdoor work.


----------



## Teatime (5 Jul 2011)

thedaras said:


> So Im with the winter voters!,At least we know where we stand,it will be cold/wet/windy (oh wait that's summer here too! (lol )..



I find that many people who tend to do nothing outdoorsy in summer due to the 'bad weather' tend to do the exact same when the weather turns good.


----------



## Niall M (5 Jul 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> Where exactly is it that you spend summer???? It sure ain't round my neck of the woods!


 
I mat be cold, but i refuse to wear them! Kerry is a super spot for the summer......


----------



## truthseeker (6 Jul 2011)

I prefer winter, but mostly because summer is so unpredictable here. I got up this morning to a fabulous day, dressed in short tracksuit bottoms and a vest top and went off to the gym happy as a clam in the sun. Two hours later it was lashing rain, windy and grey.

I also like the crispness of winter and the harsh light. I like being warm indoors when its snowing outside.


----------



## Staples (7 Jul 2011)

I like all seasons.  I just hate when you get them all on the same day.


----------

